
A social annotating website? - powerpore
https://annot.io/github.com/facebook/react
======
flowersits
I'm not sure about its identity but think that it's helpful to see annotated
json file e.g. configuration
[https://annot.io/github.com/mattermost/platform/blob/master/...](https://annot.io/github.com/mattermost/platform/blob/master/config/config.json)

------
brudgers
Because it is an interesting project, this submission would probably be better
if the like were to the Annot.io homepage:
[https://annot.io/](https://annot.io/)

